
US appeals court says Trump cannot block Twitter followers - pcvarmint
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/09/us-appeals-court-says-trump-cannot-block-twitter-followers.html
======
Fjolsvith
Had an idea. What if there was a distributed Twitter-like "Protocol" where
tweets were posted to the network and were distributed based on the user
subscription list? Make it so there was no central control that allowed a user
(like Trump) or an organization (like Twitter) to censor any of the messages?
It would have a standard API so anyone could write an app or webpage to
interact with the network. Make it run on blockchain so messages couldn't be
deleted by anyone.

Anyone could run a "node" which would basically be a server that ties into the
network and allows a user's app to register subscriptions and post the
messages to the network.

